# FSA View Room Recommendation



## hockman4357 (Jun 10, 2014)

Any advice for a view oriented person for FSA (Four Seasons Aviara)? Earlier today I landed an II Flexchange (2 BDRM) Thanks!


----------



## s1b000 (Jun 11, 2014)

I stayed there in Dec. in the Summit section overlooking the lagoon which was nice.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 11, 2014)

Similar question, if I want golf course view and if they do entertain request, what should I ask for?


----------



## zinger1457 (Jun 11, 2014)

The two sections up on the hill top near the hotel resort offer the best views, I believe the section names are Osprey and Summit.  The views are mostly the canyons and the golf course.  I was there in May as an II exchanger and got a 2BR unit in the Summit but as an exchanger not sure you have much say, during a previous stay I was in the lower Meadow section with just a pool view.  It's an excellent resort, any location would work for me.


----------



## GregGH (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Hockman

When are you going ... that can have some impact.... however ... it is extra luck that you get the 'best' views as an exchanger and I hope you don't think me mean-spirited for saying so.

I have a site map  here ... in the link on the first post ...
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118372
also have floor plan links as well.

We first rented many years ago and I got a 'OK' view in building 17 ... compared to many resorts this view would be great ..the elevation changes are big ..so you over look the road and the hills ... great sunrises ( if I  remember right ).  Over the years we bought multiple units and we have a select set of units we treasure for views (  51-52-47-46  & 25-26-27-28 )  

Is there a BAD view unit ??  Some may like ones over others.  For me a lower level looking at the meadows pool is less ...but if you had kids ..wow ..that would be a great unit for their activities.

Here is a link to 2 pic's -- one 3 years ago from the summit and one 2 years ago from the Meadows ...these are as good as it gets when you are a multi-week owner ...
http://s204.photobucket.com/user/GregGH_photo/library/Katie at Aviara?sort=3&page=1

I hope you learn to love Aviara as much as we do and look into future ownership.

Regards

Greg


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 5, 2015)

GregGH said:


> We first rented many years ago and I got a 'OK' view in building 17 ... compared to many resorts this view would be great ..the elevation changes are big ..so you over look the road and the hills ... great sunrises ( if I  remember right ).  Over the years we bought multiple units and we have a select set of units we treasure for views (  51-52-47-46  & 25-26-27-28 )
> 
> Is there a BAD view unit ??  Some may like ones over others.  For me a lower level looking at the meadows pool is less ...but if you had kids ..wow ..that would be a great unit for their activities.
> 
> ...


Greg (or other knowledgeable TUGGERS) 

I'm renting from an owner and was curious if I could get some updated information (renting a 2BR and have smaller kids - 4 and under).

1.  Where is the new spa.  I see it on the website, but no location that I can see.  Is it in the same building as the Fitness Center in Meadows?
2.  The adults want a view and the kids want to be near the pool (plus my wife wants to be near the spa) - does the 51/52/47/46 cluster fit the bill best?  Any recommendations on floor - higher/lower?
3.  We are looking into ownership (curious, not serious right now) -- any idea what the current MFs & taxes are right now?

Thanks in advance for the assistance.

-ryan


----------



## presley (Jul 5, 2015)

hockman4357 said:


> Any advice for a view oriented person for FSA (Four Seasons Aviara)? Earlier today I landed an II Flexchange (2 BDRM) Thanks!



I've stayed there twice on exchange and was in Summit both times. They told me Meadows is primarily used by owners. I enjoyed Summit and the Summit pool area and didn't feel slighted in any way.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 5, 2015)

presley said:


> I've stayed there twice on exchange and was in Summit both times. They told me Meadows is primarily used by owners. I enjoyed Summit and the Summit pool area and didn't feel slighted in any way.


Is one pool better than the other for kids?

-ryan


----------



## zinger1457 (Jul 5, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Is one pool better than the other for kids?
> 
> -ryan



The pool at the Meadows is a little bigger but don't recall either pool offering anything special for kids, no slides, etc.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 5, 2015)

zinger1457 said:


> The pool at the Meadows is a little bigger but don't recall either pool offering anything special for kids, no slides, etc.


Yeah, we don't need slides or anything like that.  Just was wondering if one was bigger than the other.

Strange -- I know the map isn't drawn to scale but the Meadows pool facility looks much smaller on the map than Summits.

Anyone know where the new spa is?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## GregGH (Jul 6, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Greg (or other knowledgeable TUGGERS)
> 
> I'm renting from an owner and was curious if I could get some updated information (renting a 2BR and have smaller kids - 4 and under).
> 
> ...



answers ( as best I can )
#1 .... Spa is in Meadows next to Fitness Centre
#2 ... do you like walking up a flight stairs ?  we do and the extra height usually relates to a better view.  If you are on top --walk softly - some people really walk like elephants 
#3 ... MF are approx 2350 and taxes vary based upon purchase price ( that re-sets property tax costs ) our range from $40 to $78 per year

General question ... when are you going ..the summer months are quite busy and it seems less likely a single week can be assured of a great view ...but there are really no unit I can think of with a 'bad' view'  ...so trying to maximize your view will just frustrate yourself.  The complex is really a small complex in comparison and is very low density .... nothing is that much of a walk ...apart from walking up and down the hill ( shuttles available upon request ) to get to the other complex.  And walking is something everyone seems to enjoy while there ...as you get the beauty of the place much more so than driving ...

The pool area is a 'quiet'  zone ...there are 'kids wading pool' at both Meadows and Summit for young ones ... but slides etc ... not here at Aviara .... and the activity centre is up at the Summit ... once you stay there you will  get a much better idea if this place is for you.

Have fun

Greg


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 6, 2015)

GregGH said:


> answers ( as best I can )
> #1 .... Spa is in Meadows next to Fitness Centre
> #2 ... do you like walking up a flight stairs ?  we do and the extra height usually relates to a better view.  If you are on top --walk softly - some people really walk like elephants
> #3 ... MF are approx 2350 and taxes vary based upon purchase price ( that re-sets property tax costs ) our range from $40 to $78 per year
> ...


Thanks, Greg.

Going in July so it will be busy.  Not looking for a guaranteed view, but I would like to put in my request to get the best location that will work for our family -- so no worries with frustration.  I have no expectations other than a nice room   Will likely go higher floor as I don't mind the walk upstairs.

Knew there would not be slides or water park type features so that is not an issue.  I've stayed at the FS in Lanai so I sort of expect that type of quieter environment...

We are planning to use the kids activity center so you bring up a good point -- maybe Summit is better if the pools are relatively equal.  We do plan to use the spa from time to time, but it's not like that will be every day -- activity center might be an every day thing.

Thanks for the MF approximation.  This will give us a good idea of costs should we decide to purchase.  With rental prices being pretty close to MFs, not sure it would make much fiscal sense unless we are planning to go every year.

We've stayed at the hotel several times -- once before the flag change, and once during the flag change (we had L'Occitane products at the beginning of our stay, and it changed to something else at the tail end -- my wife was not pleased).  We love the area, so we are excited about the visit.

Any other tips would be appreciated!  Thanks!

-ryan


----------

